# GM starting online Final Fantasy campaign



## HarbingerSTG (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm looking for a group of 4 players. Games will be run over skype and screenmonkey Sundays at 7:00 PM central standard time. The System is FFd6 which can be downloaded at the following link: FFd6
 Message me if you're interested!


----------



## bobbyblues (Oct 11, 2012)

I sent you a message.This is just in case you didn't see it.


----------

